# Hillarys server Contained names of CIA spies and informants, WTF



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

US Officials: Hillary's Emails Contain Names of Undercover CIA Spies

Why is she not behind bars


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think everyone with half a brain is wondering that.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

buh buh buhhhhh but IT'S HER TIME!!!!!! :glee:layful::loyal::indecisiveness::ambivalence::surrender::surrender::surrender:

Now hopefully she will do some time.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I think everyone with half a brain is wondering that.


>49% democRATS don't have 1/2 BRAIN


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> buh buh buhhhhh but IT'S HER TIME!!!!!! :glee:layful::loyal::indecisiveness::ambivalence::surrender::surrender::surrender:
> 
> Now hopefully she will do some time.


Treason is a CAPITAL offense.

I'd be happy with her rotting the rest of her life in a low rent penitentiary. I bet Willie won't stop by for a quickie/lewinsky


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I heard a renown and widely listened to Democratic strategist blame this entirely on the Republicans. He said "Show me where any damage was done." When the other commentator said "There doesn't have to be damage for a crime to have occurred" and he just kept repeating that same line. Hillary is above the law. She will come out of this smelling like a Rose (Law Firm) and the FBI agents who are investigating this will be muzzled and kept at bay.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> >49% democRATS don't have 1/2 BRAIN


Combined.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I heard a renown and widely listened to Democratic strategist blame this entirely on the Republicans. He said "Show me where any damage was done." When the other commentator said "There doesn't have to be damage for a crime to have occurred" and he just kept repeating that same line. Hillary is above the law. She will come out of this smelling like a Rose (Law Firm) and the FBI agents who are investigating this will be muzzled and kept at bay.


No more blaming Republicans. Those investigating her now are in her own party. But that still doesn't mean she won't slide. Eels are slippery.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes Barry Willies ,Holden, half the ATF, most of the DHS, LOTS of state LE, State JD..........should be in jail A LONG TIME

I FORGOT the CORRUPT JUDICIAL BRANCH. Treason for them.

Do they have FEDERAL TREASON DIFFERENT than state/local. Hang them


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It's THE CLITONS are you forgetting?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How much did the Clinton Foundation get for these secrets to be placed for access on her unsecured server? How many times did Bill get paid excessively for speeches so spies working for us could be betrayed?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

neonoah said:


> The ones in it with her? Good. Any friend of hers is publishable to me?


Anyone? A little help here, please. Anyone?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've said it before. The worst case scenario for Hillary is this. Obama sticks his finger up to see which way the winds are blowing. If it looks like the public will over look this it will be ignored. If not she will be told to bow out and pardoned as he leaves office.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

They have proved many times that they are above the law,, This is no different


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

If she is not try'd and convicted there is no hope for this Country. I can't find the words to describe the utter disregard and contempt this Gov't, shows to the people that have placed them in power. You reap what you sew, it would be mindful if are elected officals would take a moment and reflect on that before its too late.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

neonoah said:


> The ones in it with her? Good. Any friend of hers is publishable to me?


Ooh Ooh I know this one &#8230;&#8230;Pig latin?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

If she gets elected I am going on one of my Pack trips


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I can only imagine the DemoCrap shit storm if this would have happened under ANY of the previous Republican administrations - you would never hear the end of this ....

what gets me - does anyone remember HOW & WHY this whole investigation got started? .... the Democraps are minimizing this email part of the investigation to do a cover up for Benghazi - 4 Americans died and the entire incident was nothing a series of constant lies ....


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

Seems the feds are making damn sure they get this right before charges are filed. With the investigation going on this long, she'll be charged. It wouldnt be going on this long if they weren't gonna charge her.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

*q*

I understand how politically charged this issue is. More or less republicans are gunning for Hillary to take out the star candidate and to tarnish her repute, and perhaps real belief.

I must remind people however the only known breach in fact was to the FBI who sequestered the emails from her. Prior to discovery the server was essentially unknown and operating under the radar. It is not known if anyone outside the federal government and the Clintons and Secret Service security detail even knew of its existence.

So while you may think, yes she broke the rules. As she indicated, the emails and data in the emails hadn't at the time been classified, so her having the intent to break the law isn't clearly demonstrated.

Also the Obama administration came out I think yesterday and said very clearly there will be no indictment over the email scandal.

http://www.allenbwest.com/2016/01/b...s-it-will-censor-some-hillary-emails-because/

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ministration-will-not-indict-hillary-clinton/

Or 3 days ago, whatever.


----------

